# Opening Day Tomorrow!!



## Minnowhead

Hunt smart, hunt safe. Good luck and Post up some pics!


----------



## Bprice1031

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 221799
> 
> Hunt smart, hunt safe. Good luck and Post up some pics!


Agree completely. Nothing like opening day! Alarm clock waking you at 3 a.m. Setting decoys and tripping over the log in the water that you can't see. Getting into the blind and hearing the birds splash down into the middle of the spread ten minutes before shooting time. Trying to keep the dog settled because he can see the birds and you can't. Man, there's nothing like it in the world! Sure wish I still had some friends around that liked to hunt.


----------



## freyedknot

friends? I wish there were enough ducks around ohio to make me go back to hunting them. Arkansas spoiled me !


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Good luck to everyone. Stay safe. Shoot straight


----------



## Tritonman

Yep good luck to all. Be safe.


----------



## Carpn

If ya want friends just go hit a public area tomorrow . I always seem to find new friends who wanna set up 50 yds from me . Lol. 

Good luck all . I'll be out tomorrow and probably sunday morning then I'll stick with deer for awhile . 
My favorite time to duck hunt is January when water is locking up , and big fat northern mallards and blacks are the main ducks around .


----------



## chuckNduck

Good luck everyone, and be safe. If the mallards I found today do the same thing tomorrow, it's going to be a great day!


----------



## ezbite

go get em' I got stuck working till 730am saturday morning. ruined my opening day excitement. maybe ill go sneek up on a few ponds after work.


----------



## Tritonman

Hehehe! All nestled in! 16 minutes.


----------



## Carpn

We did good . Killed 18 by about 820 . Packed up and got out . There had been a bunch of geese in there too but we opted to not wait for them . Good mix of birds . 2 spoon , 3 gaddie , 4 wigeon , a woodie , 2 green , 5 mallards , one pintail .
Saw alot of woodies but kind of tried to avoid shooting them since there was a good mix of other birds in there


----------



## fishingful

Done by 9 would have been 830 but misfired. Hitting the water tommrow.


----------



## Minnowhead

Nice! Windy as Hell! Dekes were drifting on us a bit. Ended up with teal, gadwalls geese and a ruddy! Fun morning.


----------



## supercanoe

Carpn said:


> We did good . Killed 18 by about 820 . Packed up and got out . There had been a bunch of geese in there too but we opted to not wait for them . Good mix of birds . 2 spoon , 3 gaddie , 4 wigeon , a woodie , 2 green , 5 mallards , one pintail .
> Saw alot of woodies but kind of tried to avoid shooting them since there was a good mix of other birds in there


Very nice. What county was that?


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Had a good morning for us. We all got our 3 geese plus I got a mallard and my first green wing teal


----------



## Carpn

Wayne county


----------



## Tritonman

Four wood ducks for us this morning. Hunted for the first half hour then had to get to the jv football game. Wishing we had that dark misty evening like last night.


----------



## fishingful

Had a few woodies buz me this morning at shooting time didn't see them till they were by. Ended up with 2 more geese.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Had a good opening weekend. Limited on geese the first day and got into some mallards and geese today.


----------



## Carpn

Good job guys . Slower for us today . 4 mallards and a Woodrow . Should have been shooting woodies at first light i guess .
Back to deer for awhile now for me


----------



## ezbite

you guys are killing me.. so is this working all weekend thing..


----------



## fishingful

Finished out my 3 tonight after mowing the yard. I live on a 80 acre farm. Caught a flock flying over the farm 100 yards behind my house. Beautiful day with 9 holes of golf in the afternoon.


----------



## turkey guy 88

Saturday morning 4 of us shot 11 wood ducks and 3 geese. This morning was slower only managed 3 woodies and a goose still a great start to the season. Good luck everyone shoot straight and be safe


----------



## derekdiruz

I'm jealous of you all. My usual honey hole left me with nothing but a good sight this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful

Birds are nice but I could have shot nothing and still had just as good of a time. I did shoot more geese in the last 2 days than I did all of last season. But it was nice to be in some spots that I knew were mine and not have to deal with some ahole that thinks they own the county


----------



## Tritonman

Yeah I don't get a whole lot of variety but it's a 5 minute walk out of the garage. And zero hunters walking through my 2 decoys. Lol. We ended up with 14 wood ducks. Seen big ducks but will hunt those in the field later. Just a great time with the boys. My daughter even showed up with a welcomed thermos. On to bucks.


----------



## ducky152000

we did alright sunday 11 honkers, 9 mallards and a woodie. all birds came in great. and i was lucky enough to have the only single honker come in on my side with a heavy leg.


----------



## bdawg

My 2nd time ever duck hunting this saturday. Got one woodie. It landed right in the decoys early in the morning. Missed about 10 other shots. Still working out the lead to give them and trying to keep my cheek down on the stock to aim straight! Twice had geese come in and my 2 buddies each got one. I might hit them too, but they shot first. One goose actually broke off from a flock of 7 and came back to land in our pond after we called to them. We got one other duck too. We were hunting a marshy pond on public land. 3 other guys around us. Heard a lot less shots than I though I would hear.


----------



## Minnowhead

Great looking pup Tritonman...


----------



## Tritonman

Thank you minnow. Remi did awesome retrieving all of our birds. We shot a group of four and she retrieved them one by one. Outstanding job for any age. Didn't know she was paying attention during her training. Lol. I was actually lucky enough to get it on video too.


----------



## Bprice1031

Tritonman said:


> Thank you minnow. Remi did awesome retrieving all of our birds. We shot a group of four and she retrieved them one by one. Outstanding job for any age. Didn't know she was paying attention during her training. Lol. I was actually lucky enough to get it on video too.


Would love to see the video, hope you upload it and share with everyone. Nothing like watching a good retriever work.


----------



## Tritonman

Don't know how to upload a video. Looked everywhere for a how to thread. Anybody know how?


----------



## lrobison24

Tritonman I am not positive but I believe if the video is on your computer and you click "upload a file" in the bottom of where you type the replies, you should be able to look through the files on your computer and find it. I am using a mac and that had worked for me in the past. Hope that helps, would like to see the video myself.


----------



## Tritonman

Will give it a try on the puter. Thanks


----------

